# Partner vis(309)



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey to you All;

I really need the help of those who got the spouse visa or waiting for it!!.
I got married In March 2014 , and Applied for the spouse visa (309)earlier this month on-line.
I apploaded all the proofs that they are asking for:
-Copy of applicant's passport
-Original Moroccan penal certificate.
-Original marriage certificate.
-Proof of communication(facebook, skype,vibeR calls;phone bills, sms bills;letters and emails.)
-History of relationship and future plans. statement from applicant and sposnor
-Personal photo for applicant and sponsr
-Wedding ceremony( We hada private ceremony just the 2 of us in Bali)
-Familly pictures( when my husband came to morocco and met my familly)
-Bills of hotels with our names
-Wedding planner bills
-Supperanuation 
-Payslips
-888 Form from 2 Australian citizens.
-statement regarding our relationship(From my parents and 2 sisters
-Money transfer!

My case officer sent me an email asking for (passport, marriage certificate,penal certificate and communication proofs as IMMI Request for More Information like if those proofs are not on my provided documents list
His e-mail got me confused and sad , i sent him what he asked for, and im sooooooooo stressed wating for his unswer, im just scared of denying my application because we did not had a moroccan traditional wedding or for any other silly reason, as in a lot of forums i saw many rejected cases for unfair reasons,so if you can be a help for me please do not hesitate of telling me if i need to provide any more proof or do somthing that might help and make my case solid( i already think that it's solid but u never know )
Thank you so much in advance for taking time to read my story and also for the help that you will give me
Warm regards


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

You don't seem to have a lot of evidence that supports the financial category, or the nature of household category. 

Do you have a joint bank account? Have you and your husband transferred money to each other? Do you have any assets together - do you own a car, a house? Do you have receipts for joint purchases like a couch, fridge? Can you prove that you both pay rent? 

Nature of household are things like - a lease with both your names on it, household bills with both your names, sharing of household expenses like groceries, internet, etc. 

This type of evidence is needed.

Other suggestions: do you, or your partner, have a will that lists the other as a beneficiary? Does your partner have a superannuation account that lists you as the beneficiary? 

OH and you didn't put on your list Form 888's - you need AT LEAST two statements (in the form of the department's form 888) from family/friends who can verify that you and your husband are married and in a continuing relationship. These statements are a requirement, not optional.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

danegirl said:


> You don't seem to have a lot of evidence that supports the financial category, or the nature of household category.
> 
> Do you have a joint bank account? Have you and your husband transferred money to each other? Do you have any assets together - do you own a car, a house? Do you have receipts for joint purchases like a couch, fridge? Can you prove that you both pay rent?
> 
> ...


Hey , i aploaded the money transfer receit from western union , as my husband use to send me money, aslo we have the bills of hotels where we stayed, trip that we did in morocco and also our wedding planner in both of our names ?
Also i apploaded 2 888's forms from two aussie plus statements from my sisters and my parents(who are moroccans)


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Please show some respect to all CO officer whatever the case is... our future is in their hand, and they were there to assist us, whether sincerely or not yet they are our case officer, I was also asked to submit updated form 47 and 40 sp divorce, evidence, cert of no marriage, form 888, history detailing why the marriage of my sponsor has broken it was like fresh application although we already submitted then, but I never argue , my sponsor never argue and just says ok we will provide them again, infact co told me to email her if I cannot provide on my deadline as she knows I am Working with a family and going out is not accesible for me on weekdays. When the times come you will thank them, they obey order from the top..


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

soontowed said:


> Please show some respect to all CO officer whatever the case is... our future is in their hand, and they were there to assist us, whether sincerely or not yet they are our case officer, I was also asked to submit updated form 47 and 40 sp divorce, evidence, cert of no marriage, form 888, history detailing why the marriage of my sponsor has broken it was like fresh application although we already submitted then, but I never argue , my sponsor never argue and just says ok we will provide them again, infact co told me to email her if I cannot provide on my deadline as she knows I am Working with a family and going out is not accesible for me on weekdays. When the times come you will thank them, they obey order from the top..


Hey SOONTWED;

I did not missrespect any CO, i just think that when u appload all the evidence on line , and he ask youto resend them again as a request for more evidence?!! is not right because those evidence are alreadyy there!!!

his email and request made me confused, scared and sooooo stressed i can not sleep well , i can not do my work as im thinking what of he will mmiss some of our apploaded evidence!! what if he will not take a look at our online application and the other files!!!
what if? and what if ?...... im living in a stress since last week just because of that  so i did not mean to miss respect any one at ALLL


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Faith, I think you might be reading too much into this. It's quite possible that the request is just a standard request they send to all applicants asking for any of those documents in case they haven't yet been uploaded. Is there any chance the email said something along the lines of "If you haven't yet sent it, please upload...." If you can tell me exactly what it said I can tell you if it sounds like just standard language or if your CO genuinely thinks you didn't upload it yet. If the CO really thinks that, you can always email your CO back and ask for clarification - and say something along the lines of "I thought I'd already uploaded that - can you verify for me that that made it into the system? I want to make sure you have everything you need." But like I said - tell me exactly what the CO said exactly?

That being said, you are pretty low on financial/household evidence as danegirl said.. wouldn't hurt to upload any evidence you have in that category.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Faith, I think you might be reading too much into this. It's quite possible that the request is just a standard request they send to all applicants asking for any of those documents in case they haven't yet been uploaded. Is there any chance the email said something along the lines of "If you haven't yet sent it, please upload...." If you can tell me exactly what it said I can tell you if it sounds like just standard language or if your CO genuinely thinks you didn't upload it yet. If the CO really thinks that, you can always email your CO back and ask for clarification - and say something along the lines of "I thought I'd already uploaded that - can you verify for me that that made it into the system? I want to make sure you have everything you need." But like I said - tell me exactly what the CO said exactly?
> 
> That being said, you are pretty low on financial/household evidence as danegirl said.. wouldn't hurt to upload any evidence you have in that category.


hey and thanks for u comment her is the email that he sent me with 2 pdf files:

Subject: - IMMI Request for More Information 
Sent: Mon, May 19, 2014 7:41:20 AM

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Dear

Please see the attached information.

We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. You can email us on [email protected].

If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, please refer below. Details on contacting our offices outside Australia are also available at Our offices

Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the

checklist item(s) listed below.

-Copy of applicant's passport

-Original Moroccan penal certificate.

-Original marriage certificate.

-Proof of communication

-History of relationship statement from applicant and sposnor

-Applicant's family regisration and its English translation.

-Perosnal photo for applicatn and spsonr

Actually all the documents that we have in financial/household is ; Money transfer using western union( already uploaded) , Hotel bills in Bali and Morocco with our names; Sahara trip in Morocco with our names too; Weeding planner bills, Flight tickets as my husband paid me , and he just made me the benefcer of his superannuation so i will appload it now so please do not hesitate to aks about the documents that i aploade and if u have any suggestion ill be pleased to hear it

Please not that we did not have much time to stay together as we both work full time and couldnt take a long leave from our jobs 
In Bali we had 3 Days for our wedding ceremony and in Morocco we stayed for 7Days do you think that would be a problem we already explaind it in our statement!!

Thanks again


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I removed your name and your case number from the email you posted above, for your privacy. Not the kind of thing you want on a public internet forum. 

It's still hard to tell - what was in the attachments? Specifically the Request Detail? The text from the CO above still seems to me like it could be something they just send to everyone.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Is the 3 days in Bali and 7 days in morocco the only time that you have spent with each other?So you haven't lived together at all?


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Is the 3 days in Bali and 7 days in morocco the only time that you have spent with each other?So you haven't lived together at all?


Yes , 3 Days in Bali and 7 Days in morocco, but when knew eache other one year befaure, we've been talking daily by phone facebook, viber and also sms, i already apploaded those documents that shows our daily contact plus letters and Emails!!

is not beeing able to live together because we have work in different countries bad for our case?


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I removed your name and your case number from the email you posted above, for your privacy. Not the kind of thing you want on a public internet forum.
> 
> It's still hard to tell - what was in the attachments? Specifically the Request Detail? The text from the CO above still seems to me like it could be something they just send to everyone.


*
thanks for deleting my file number, im so stressed and can not concentrate 100%, this is what he said in one pfd file as the other is just explanation of certified copies:

Request for more information for a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) /

Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa

Processing your application

I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A

summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of

each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.

****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER - You MUST select one of the

Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an

option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****

As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day

it was transmitted.

If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided

without the requested information being taken into account. If you are unable to provide this

information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below.

that was it!!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Your married so it wil waive the 12 month living together rule but it's generally still advised to spend atleast 3-6 months living together to enable you to gather the required evidence. Being married also doesn't make you exempt from the other criteria, you need to show joint finances - more than paying for two trips together, you need to show a joint household and social evidence.

Is there any reason why you didn't apply for the PMV prior to getting married?


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Your married so it wil waive the 12 month living together rule but it's generally still advised to spend atleast 3-6 months living together to enable you to gather the required evidence. Being married also doesn't make you exempt from the other criteria, you need to show joint finances - more than paying for two trips together, you need to show a joint household and social evidence.
> 
> Is there any reason why you didn't apply for the PMV prior to getting married?


well i already applied for tourist visa, so i can see him , and apply for PMV after, buti i got refused as i have never been abroad, thats why we got the idea of getting married in Bali, quick and near to Australia , because the mixed marriage procedure in Morocoo take up to 1 Month and mu husband can not manage a long leave.
Do u think i have to apply for a new tourist visa now ? i can manage 15 Days off from my job ,!!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I think that you might be best speaking to a registered migration agent. Your case is very complicated, especially if you have had a previous refusal for a visa. The parter visa requires a lot more evidence than the PMV, and from what you have stated above I don't feel you have enough evidence 

EDIT: I have just read your earlier post with the letter from the CO. They are definitely requesting more information from you, they are not happy with what has been provided and they have given you a time frame to reply with that evidence. I'd most definitely speak to a migration agent. If they don't receive additional supporting documents they will reject your partner visa unfortunately.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

what kind of evidence do u think i need to provide ?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I would suggest you start by reading the parter visa document (you can google this, in on my phone so can't link unfortunately).

You need to sit back and look at this from the CO's point if view. They need to look out for fraudulent applications. If a couple have only spent a total of 10 days together and in that time also got married this would raise some red flags.

I am honestly not sure how you would have enough evidence for the visa having only met each other twice. People generally show shared utility bills, joint assets (house, car, joint purchases for a house), leases for a house, shared bank accounts, joint memberships, wills with each other listed as beneficiaries. 

I honestly think your best move would be to speak to a registered migration ASAP - show them all the evidence you have and get their professional opinion.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Engaus said:


> I would suggest you start by reading the parter visa document (you can google this, in on my phone so can't link unfortunately).
> 
> You need to sit back and look at this from the CO's point if view. They need to look out for fraudulent applications. If a couple have only spent a total of 10 days together and in that time also got married this would raise some red flags.
> 
> ...


Please Note that the documents that the CO asked for were the first documents that i apploaded on line( My passeport+Marriage certificate+ Communicatoion proofs)

So i do not think that he was not happy with my real passeport thats why he was asking for it again!!!!

Also , our religion beleifs does not give us the persmission to live with each othe or be with each othe before marriage , that's why we took our time virutally before deciding to get married !!


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Hope for the best and expect the worst scenario.. as they advice.. to asked an migration agent to discuss your case, if you were rejected on your tourist application before doesnt mean you will also got rejected if you choose pmv300, especially if you had a lot of evidence, and on this forum says pmv requires less documents atleast. They will surely put a dot on the 10 days meeting together for the first time of meeting your husband in person, and quickly got married. Keep calm dont stress do things carefully one at a time. Goodluck.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

soontowed said:


> Hope for the best and expect the worst scenario.. as they advice.. to asked an migration agent to discuss your case, if you were rejected on your tourist application before doesnt mean you will also got rejected if you choose pmv300, especially if you had a lot of evidence, and on this forum says pmv requires less documents atleast. They will surely put a dot on the 10 days meeting together for the first time of meeting your husband in person, and quickly got married. Keep calm dont stress do things carefully one at a time. Goodluck.


She can't apply for the PMV now. She's already married.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Faith, I also agree a consultation with a migration agent would be a really good idea for you. There are two that frequent this forum - their usernames are MarkNortham and CCMS. Consultations can be relatively inexpensive, and I think it would give you a lot of peace of mind and/or help you figure out what your next step should be. 

Migration agents do often recommend that newly-married couples live together for a few months, at least, after marriage in order to collect the necessary documents for financial evidence and nature of the household. However, I have heard of a few successful applicants who could not do this, and DIBP recognized their culture prohibited living together before marriage and did not penalize them for it and approved their application. So DIBP does take religion/cultural practices into account. BUT we can't know what evidence those applicants had versus what evidence you have - your situations may not be exactly the same. Also, DIBP taking cultural norms into account may also be something that could work against you in a way, since you didn't choose to have the ceremony that would have traditionally been mandated by your culture. I have seen a case or two where they are skeptical of the genuineness of the relationship and one of the reasons they cited was not having a wedding traditional to the culture. 

I'm NOT saying you don't have a chance - I'm saying, be smart about this and contact a migration agent quickly so you have the best possible chance. And if you won't do that, then at least upload what little financial evidence you do have that you mentioned, and email your CO letting him/her know you've done that and that you believe everything else they mentioned is already uploaded, and to please let you know if it's not showing up for some reason.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Ohh sorry collegegirl.. might be my mistake but I read in her previous post she tried to apply tourist visa and got rejected so their option was to get married.. someone asked her too why they did not op for a pmv300


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The one thing I will say is Cairo loves the tradition and if you don't have it you will be asked when you are interviewed. They hold interviews for Moroccans twice a year in Casa in May and November so not sure if you have missed the November one. 

If you met online they will also ask how and if it is a dating site might even ask if you signed up for the purpose of looking for marriage. My husband and I met in person so we never got any of those questions .

You really should have applied for a pmv as Cairo can be very hard core but what is done is done. Majority of us that apply through Cairo apply for a pmv for that reason. 

Also the tourist visa rejection won't and should not have anything to do with your application though they may ask about it at interview time. My husband (then fiance) had 2 tourist visa rejections and was still approved for a pmv. He applied pre and post pmv application. I would not apply again because it will most likely be rejected again. Cairo are very hard core on tourist visa applications. 

Feel free to message me if you want. I know alot about Cairo embassy. 

Question for you is your husband born Australian or was he born in the middle east? Have you mentioned your religion in your statement? Even though they should know don't take anything for granted. My husband and I are different religions and we included information addressing all of this. 

Also if it was me I would email the co and mention that you attached the requested info online so that you are not worried. Also it seems like they are wanting your original police information not scanned copies.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> The one thing I will say is Cairo loves the tradition and if you don't have it you will be asked when you are interviewed. They hold interviews for Moroccans twice a year in Casa in May and November so not sure if you have missed the November one.
> 
> If you met online they will also ask how and if it is a dating site might even ask if you signed up for the purpose of looking for marriage. My husband and I met in person so we never got any of those questions .
> 
> ...


Hey Mish,
Thanks for ur comment, my husband was not born in australia and he is not from middle east, we met in a matrimonial web site, and we got married a year after, we Also have the Proof of communication since january 2013!
Thousands of pages lol
The co wanted the original scanned police clearance , i already send it to him and im willing to call him to make sur that he got my e-Mails.

Regarding my tourist visa i applied before we got married as we wanted to meet each other before the Big day, but my application got rejected because ive never been abroad, or under any other immigration law of other country !!
So would you please give me more details about the proofs that i must upload, Also do u think that it Will be good if i Apply for a tourist visa now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Hey Mish,
> Thanks for ur comment, my husband was not born in australia and he is not from middle east, we met in a matrimonial web site, and we got married a year after, we Also have the Proof of communication since january 2013!
> Thousands of pages lol
> The co wanted the original scanned police clearance , i already send it to him and im willing to call him to make sur that he got my e-Mails.
> ...


When did you meet for the first time? Only communication from that point is considered in the application. You may provide it all but you have to know they may not take it into account.

Where is your husband from originally?

You are going to get questions from them regarding meeting on a matrimonial website so you will have to be prepared to answer them. Could be something like ... Why not find someone in Morocco, why did you join it etc. I know someone who was specifically asked if they joined a dating website for marriage and was asked twice.

Next thing ... In Australia we get 4 weeks leave a year what has your husband done with the rest of them? They are really not going to be happy with such short times together. I visited my husband every 3 months for 2-3 weeks and 1 was 5.5 months because couldn't afford a 3 month and then a 2 month and he was still asked why I didn't come more often!

I wouldn't bother trying for a tourist visa again they reject most of them. Only way you can get one would be a family sponsored one that is lodged in oz and your husband pays a bond which he gets back when you leave the county. I have only ever seen 1 person on this forum who applied for a tourist visa from Cairo and that is because they have been previously. Once you have been previously it is easier to get another one. If you applied again you would probably get "limited travel experience" this time.

You need to supply any evidence of funds your husband transferred to you. He can open a joint account for you in Australia but it can't be operated until you get there and do POI and also may not be considered due to after lodgement date.

Also how many statements/stat decs do you have? We supplied about 13 for a pmv application. You need more than 5 or so. You need some from your friends he has met as they want to see that you are seen as a socially acceptable couple. Do you have photos of both of you with your friends?

It is really hard to gain the evidence for 309 when living apart.

What are the initials of your co?

Another question for you did you travel with a mahram to Bali?


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> When did you meet for the first time? Only communication from that point is considered in the application. You may provide it all but you have to know they may not take it into account.
> 
> Where is your husband from originally?
> 
> ...


Hey Mish,
We first met in march 2014. And i didt go with a mahram! 
My husband is an it engeneer, and he's working under contract so he can not take leave during the sight,or even after because gd have to start straight away or he Will loose the opportunity .

For the communication we have fb, daily SMS daily phone calls since january 2013, plus emails and letters.

And the statements , we have 6, 2 from australian citizen and 4 from my parents and sisters

Also we have the receipt of money transfer, supperannuation. Doc, Shared bills with both of our names,.

And picture of the ceremony in Bali and pictures with my family in morocco?!

He can not leave his job and Côme to stay here Like that ,!!! But i can if they Grant me the visa!! 

I really do not know what to do, its really hard that u have to justify ur love to others so u can be together


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is why they have the pmv for people who aren't able to live together. Unfortunately you can't do anything about it and just have to hope for the best.

You met and married in March 2014? If that is the case they may not take into account any evidence prior to the first meeting. Also you need to do whatever you can to convince them that it is a genuine long term relationship as I have seen people who have just met in person and get married rejected from Cairo. Saying that, that was a couple of years ago so maybe they have gotten more relaxed. But you have to be prepared.

Also don't be surprised if they ask you why you didn't travel with a mahram.

Do you have any statements from your friends? They want to see if you are seen by friends socially. Do you have any pictures with friends? Cairo are really interested in the social aspect.

What kind of shared bills do you have? Do you have wills?


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is why they have the pmv for people who aren't able to live together. Unfortunately you can't do anything about it and just have to hope for the best.
> 
> You met and married in March 2014? If that is the case they may not take into account any evidence prior to the first meeting. Also you need to do whatever you can to convince them that it is a genuine long term relationship as I have seen people who have just met in person and get married rejected from Cairo. Saying that, that was a couple of years ago so maybe they have gotten more relaxed. But you have to be prepared.
> 
> ...


Tes the two australian citizen are friend´s of my husband , Also we have a supperannuation that shows that i am the only benefecary

The bills that we have are hôteĺs bills, Sahara trip, wedding bills !

And Also why would they not take the communication before the mariage as Proof !! How can we know each other and décide to get married if we didnt Talk before!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Because you can't really know someone until you meet them in person, Faith. Many, many people "date" seriously over the internet, but once they meet, find out the other person wasn't who they thought they were, or learn things about the other person that are disagreeable that they never could have known until they met. I've been in many long-distance relationships myself, but I never, ever agreed to get serious with someone until we'd met in person. There's just way too much risk otherwise. One of the guys I talked to online that I thought I could be really serious about, we finally went on three dates in person and on the last one he let slip something about "my wife..." I'd had no idea he was married and I told him never to talk to me again. I guess DIBP feels the same way I do about "dating" before meeting in person.

Even with a lot of arranged marriages, the two parties (usually) meet each other before getting married, at least (that's my understanding, anyway). It's pretty uncommon to spend almost no time at all with someone in person before you say "I do." It's because it's so uncommon that DIBP thinks this kind of situation is very questionable. 

I'm very, very glad that it worked out for you, that your husband was who he said he was, and that you're happy - but probably the vast majority of the time, it wouldn't work out that way. I can see why DIBP doesn't count it, but I'm sorry it's going to make it difficult for you.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Tes the two australian citizen are friend´s of my husband , Also we have a supperannuation that shows that i am the only benefecary
> 
> The bills that we have are hôteĺs bills, Sahara trip, wedding bills !
> 
> And Also why would they not take the communication before the mariage as Proof !! How can we know each other and décide to get married if we didnt Talk before!!!


But what about your friends? My husband's co specifically asked me if we go out with his friends who they were and if we had photos.

Hotel bills, holiday bills aren't enough for joint expenses. My husband and I had all of that when we were apply for the pmv.

CG answered the last point for you.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Even with a lot of arranged marriages, the two parties (usually) meet each other before getting married, at least (that's my understanding, anyway). It's pretty uncommon to spend almost no time at all with someone in person before you say "I do." It's because it's so uncommon that DIBP thinks this kind of situation is very questionable.


They usually meet beforehand. The guy usually goes to the girls parents house and says "I want to marry your daughter". Then the girl gets to say yes or no she doesn't get forced in to (well in Egypt anyway). They also spend time together beforehand to make sure they like each other. Usually it is around 6 months from engagement to wedding.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

But in our case its not arranged, its a true love, and we wanted to meet each other before the Big day but my tourist visa got rejected because ive never been abroad, and we really wanted to be together so we had no choice but getting married in Bali , where we first met, and its working because he is the same person that i fall in love ith virtually.

Also we Waited for 2 months after te marriage then i applied for te spouse visa, after seing each other again and Also after meeting my parents


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you parents meet him before you got married? Are you saying that you got married the first time you met him?

Cairo is well known for being hardcore. They may not like that you got married the first time you met and that you didn't have a traditional wedding. Cairo are big on tradition so you are going to have to be prepared to answer questions around this when you get interviewed (they interview all applicants).

I'm confused you said that you have never been abroad but then said that you wanted to get married in Bali where you first met. You have previously mentioned that you met online.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Did you parents meet him before you got married? Are you saying that you got married the first time you met him?
> 
> Cairo is well known for being hardcore. They may not like that you got married the first time you met and that you didn't have a traditional wedding. Cairo are big on tradition so you are going to have to be prepared to answer questions around this when you get interviewed (they interview all applicants).
> 
> I'm confused you said that you have never been abroad but then said that you wanted to get married in Bali where you first met. You have previously mentioned that you met online.


My parents Talk to him online before i went to Bali to get married, the theyet him in person when he came to morocco!
Ive never been abroad that was 2013, when i applied for my tourist visa. To australia and that was the reason of the rejection!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think what she's saying is that they 'met' online and spoke online. She couldn't get a tourist visa to Australia, so they met in Bali and got married. Then he went to Morocco and met her family. So they've spent 10 days together in person, and got married during the first 3-day visit.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmm. I think you need to speak with a registered migration agent as their are a lot of red flags that the co will see. You have only been together for 10 days and in that time did not get married and your husband did not meet them in person before the wedding.

You have not mentioned him meeting any of your friends and that is a big part of social. Financial and house hold is also very hard to fulfill when you are living apart. 

Just remember the interview will be your chance to convince them. There are people that enter into marriage for the sake of getting a visa to Australia and it is DIBP's job to stop them and it is our job to convince to DIBP that our relationship is real and ongoing. Just remember they do not know you, you have to make them know you and your relationship.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hmmm. I think you need to speak with a registered migration agent as their are a lot of red flags that the co will see. You have only been together for 10 days and in that time did not get married and your husband did not meet them in person before the wedding.
> 
> You have not mentioned him meeting any of your friends and that is a big part of social. Financial and house hold is also very hard to fulfill when you are living apart.
> 
> Just remember the interview will be your chance to convince them. There are people that enter into marriage for the sake of getting a visa to Australia and it is DIBP's job to stop them and it is our job to convince to DIBP that our relationship is real and ongoing. Just remember they do not know you, you have to make them know you and your relationship.


--------------------------

We already uploaded all the papers online before the case officer has been allocated. I believe the co has seen all those papers after he was allocated. He sent me one email where he asked for several papers to sent to him.
Those papers are:
My passport copy
Communication proofs
Statements from me and my husband
Penal certificate

If he is not satisfied with something he already have asked for it.Wouldn't he asked for more proofs and explanation for house holds etc that we could not provide? Don't you think so?We stayed 10 days in total in 2 consecutive months.We met in March and April,14..Now this month is May,14.And we are planning to meet again as soon as we can.How many people go to the other side of the world to meet in 2 consecutive months?If we stay for a long time together will it not be a reason of losing our jobs?If we do not have job then how come we will meet again?In that case if we do not have jobs,we will never be able to meet because of money. Please give me advice. You people are very helpful.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> --------------------------
> 
> We already uploaded all the papers online before the case officer has been allocated. I believe the co has seen all those papers after he was allocated. He sent me one email where he asked for several papers to sent to him.
> Those papers are:
> ...


No the co does not have to ask for additional proof. It is up to us to provide them with the proof. Also Cairo are very by the book so if you ask if they have enough they will give you a standard response saying that you can provide any additional evidence to help establish your relationship. They will never say yes or no.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> No the co does not have to ask for additional proof. It is up to us to provide them with the proof. Also Cairo are very by the book so if you ask if they have enough they will give you a standard response saying that you can provide any additional evidence to help establish your relationship. They will never say yes or no.


--------------------------------------------------------------

But the case officer has not asked me to upload any further proofs on website.He just asked for those papers sent to him.If he is not supposed to ask any paper then why he asked for those papers to sent him?


----------



## Rains (May 9, 2014)

Faith, from reading your posts, I think your situation seems to be on the complicated side, with the relationship history (how you two met online and got married on first meeting in person), limited time spent together, with the amount of evidence, you really have to prove yourselves to the CO. It is not about what documents he is asking, it is about making a convincing case, to do that you have to think hard and accumulate your evidence proactively. As for now, to get a immigration consultant might be a better solution. 

This is just me thinking, on retrospect, you could have waited a bit, say 6 months, to apply, then you have more evidence and the time length will look more proper, or apply for PMV and go the Australia and get married later. That would change the situation for the better.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

And house hold proofs will be always harder for me as I live with my parents. My parents pay for all the bills.They will not allow my husband to pay any bills.If my husband comes here for a long time,he will be living with my family in our home.So,he will not pay for any bills in Morocco.Now I believe if we try to create house hold proofs,the CO might think we did those purposely.Don't you think so?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> But the case officer has not asked me to upload any further proofs on website.He just asked for those papers sent to him.If he is not supposed to ask any paper then why he asked for those papers to sent him?


Maybe he does not realise they were uploaded. Have you asked him about that? Was this first email from the co with the acknowledgement letter? If so it is just their standard letter and it is just them flipping through to see what they have. Could also be they are new to the online applications and not sure how they work.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

the way we got met and got married,it might not happen with everyone.but everything worked for us.even some couple who are living together for a long time still they get separated and It is not uncommon in many countries.We were sure about each other and thats why we got married.don't you think it needs big courage to marry at first meet?I have my family members in France.If I wanted to live overseas I would have gone for some one in Europe. But I did not do it.My husband is from Australia which is other side of the world.We talked not one or two days....more than 1 year before we got married.We got married because we love each other.Don't you think so?Marriage is not a joke.It is a commitment.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rains said:


> Faith, from reading your posts, I think your situation seems to be on the complicated side, with the relationship history (how you two met online and got married on first meeting in person), limited time spent together, with the amount of evidence, you really have to prove yourselves to the CO. It is not about what documents he is asking, it is about making a convincing case, to do that you have to think hard and accumulate your evidence proactively. As for now, to get a immigration consultant might be a better solution.
> 
> This is just me thinking, on retrospect, you could have waited a bit, say 6 months, to apply, then you have more evidence and the time length will look more proper, or apply for PMV and go the Australia and get married later. That would change the situation for the better.


_-----------------------------------------------------

You are right.....I could have waited for six months and apply.Coming to Australia has never been a reason to marry my husband.I married him because we love each other.If going to Australia was my intention then I would have waited another six months and hide my marriage and apply for PMV. I want to live with him where ever he is. so I applied for spouse visa.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish...
Now my husband is planning to apply 600 family sponsored visa where he has to give bond to the immigration.Do you think it is a good idea?I do not think my interview will be very soon and I want to be in Eid with my husband.What do you suggest?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Mish...
> Now my husband is planning to apply 600 family sponsored visa where he has to give bond to the immigration.Do you think it is a good idea?I do not think my interview will be very soon and I want to be in Eid with my husband.What do you suggest?


I am not sure when they are held in May but if you haven't heard anything I would imagine it would be in November.

Don't forget to let the co know that you will in oz.

The one benefit of being married is the family sponsored visitor visa . You don't have that option with a pmv.

It doesn't mean it will get approved but it has a better chance because of the security bond. I heard it is about 5,000 but don't quote me on it.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I am not sure when they are held in May but if you haven't heard anything I would imagine it would be in November.
> 
> Don't forget to let the co know that you will in oz.
> 
> ...


Its our first religious évents together after marriage, and i really want to have it with him, Also spend some quality Time with him it Will not be more than 2weeks but it might be an add to our case!?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> Its our first religious évents together after marriage, and i really want to have it with him, Also spend some quality Time with him it Will not be more than 2weeks but it might be an add to our case!?


Anything will help. You will fast less hours too than in Morocco ours is just over 12 hours. It will give you a chance to suss out oz too as there is a lot of non-halal meat here. Where is he from?

Just remember no guarantee you will get the tourist visa but if you do remember your camera is your best friend. Take it everywhere. Take photos with his friends and family. Then submit it all after you come back. Open a joint bank account when you are here.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Anything will help. You will fast less hours too than in Morocco ours is just over 12 hours. It will give you a chance to suss out oz too as there is a lot of non-halal meat here. Where is he from?
> 
> Just remember no guarantee you will get the tourist visa but if you do remember your camera is your best friend. Take it everywhere. Take photos with his friends and family. Then submit it all after you come back. Open a joint bank account when you are here.


The caméra has been our freind since march we have 1000´s of pics if they want is to show them all.

I really hope that i can get it , it Will great to be each other again for somedays

But what if i got refused again do u think it Will bad for the case?!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> He is from Bangladesh , and the caméra has been our freind since march we have 1000´s of pics if they want is to show them all.
> 
> I really hope that i can get it , it Will great to be each other again for somedays
> 
> But what if i got refused again do u think it Will bad for the case?!!


I meant where in oz he is as some places are easier for halal food the others ie. Woollongong has lots compared to Brisbane.

How many photos did you supply? Were they just of the 2 of you or did they have friends and family? They are big on the friends and family pics. With embassy's in high risk countries just give them lots of evidence like photos etc. Best to provide them with too much than not enough as in I would never give them only 10 photos.

A tourist visa rejection should not hurt your case as they have different criteria. My husband had 2 tourist visa rejections and was granted a pmv.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I meant where in oz he is as some places are easier for halal food the others ie. Woollongong has lots compared to Brisbane.
> 
> How many photos did you supply? Were they just of the 2 of you or did they have friends and family? They are big on the friends and family pics. With embassy's in high risk countries just give them lots of evidence like photos etc. Best to provide them with too much than not enough as in I would never give them only 10 photos.
> 
> A tourist visa rejection should not hurt your case as they have different criteria. My husband had 2 tourist visa rejections and was granted a pmv.


He is in Melbourne now, i uploaded two albums, each one has more than 30 pics, our ceremony in Bali , and the other our trip to morocco, and pictures was with my family, ( my parents, my sisters and Also my nièces )


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

faith555 said:


> He is in Melbourne now, i uploaded two albums, each one has more than 30 pics, our ceremony in Bali , and the other our trip to morocco, and pictures was with my family, ( my parents, my sisters and Also my nièces )


Any with friends? They will be looking for that. That want to see how you are seen socially as a couple in Morocco by your friends. They don't like it if you just stay at home with family.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

faith555 said:


> the way we got met and got married,it might not happen with everyone.but everything worked for us.even some couple who are living together for a long time still they get separated and It is not uncommon in many countries.We were sure about each other and thats why we got married.don't you think it needs big courage to marry at first meet?I have my family members in France.If I wanted to live overseas I would have gone for some one in Europe. But I did not do it.My husband is from Australia which is other side of the world.We talked not one or two days....more than 1 year before we got married.We got married because we love each other.Don't you think so?Marriage is not a joke.It is a commitment.


It's great that you and your husband were so sure of each other, enough to marry right away. The challenge, however, is that not everyone thinks like that, so someone wanting to come fraudulently to Australia may have no issue with going through a quick ceremony and filing their application for a partner visa simply to get permanent residency. That's what you need to be prepared for - think of how you prove to DIBP that you aren't one of those couples.

This is why most people gather a lot of extra evidence to show their family's involvement and support of the relationship, how they've joined their financial situations (joint purchases, lease in both names, joint bank accounts), evidence gathered over several months living together. You may need to be very creative in gathering this from now on. You say your parents won't let him pay bills when he visits - tell your parents they MUST let him pay bills since this will give you evidence you can use towards a visa application. Can he add you as a supplementary card holder on his credit card in place of a joint bank account (even if he can't physically give you the card right away), etc.

It's very possible you've applied too early, before you have enough evidence to satisfy a CO, but all you can do now is your best to improve your application. Good luck!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

The partner visa is very much abused by people who wish to travel to Australia to live. That is why you can't just get married and believe that will be enough commitment.
Many many people on this forum have spent years apart from the ones they loved, travelling back and forth between countries to build up evidence until they got to a point where they had enough to apply. 

You must look at this from the point of view of the CO whose job it is to vet applications and look for fraudulent ones. It's up to you to tell your story and fulfill all requirements that they openly advise on their website. If you don't supply the evidence they don't have to email you and ask for it, they are within their right to just refuse the application.

Please take the advise of many on here and see a registered migration agent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It was just brought to my attention by another Cairo applicant that they were asked "isn't it too soon to get engaged after 7 days". I asked my husband and he got the same question - he knew he wanted to marry me on our first date (2 weeks after first meeting) and we got officially engaged about 2 weeks later.

Your co is going to really question why you got married after just meeting in person.

As we have all said before ... go see a migration agent. You can consult with them via skype.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Any with friends? They will be looking for that. That want to see how you are seen socially as a couple in Morocco by your friends. They don't like it if you just stay at home with family.


Well , most of the pics were with my family but we have one, with friends in the sahara, i just uploaded


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> It was just brought to my attention by another Cairo applicant that they were asked "isn't it too soon to get engaged after 7 days". I asked my husband and he got the same question - he knew he wanted to marry me on our first date (2 weeks after first meeting) and we got officially engaged about 2 weeks later.
> 
> Your co is going to really question why you got married after just meeting in person.


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

faith555 said:


> Well , most of the pics were with my family but we have one, with friends in the sahara, i just uploaded





faith555 said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> > It was just brought to my attention by another Cairo applicant that they were asked "isn't it too soon to get engaged after 7 days". I asked my husband and he got the same question - he knew he wanted to marry me on our first date (2 weeks after first meeting) and we got officially engaged about 2 weeks later.
> ...


----------



## masooma (Jun 2, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Because you can't really know someone until you meet them in person, Faith. Many, many people "date" seriously over the internet, but once they meet, find out the other person wasn't who they thought they were, or learn things about the other person that are disagreeable that they never could have known until they met. I've been in many long-distance relationships myself, but I never, ever agreed to get serious with someone until we'd met in person. There's just way too much risk otherwise. One of the guys I talked to online that I thought I could be really serious about, we finally went on three dates in person and on the last one he let slip something about "my wife..." I'd had no idea he was married and I told him never to talk to me again. I guess DIBP feels the same way I do about "dating" before meeting in person.
> 
> Even with a lot of arranged marriages, the two parties (usually) meet each other before getting married, at least (that's my understanding, anyway). It's pretty uncommon to spend almost no time at all with someone in person before you say "I do." It's because it's so uncommon that DIBP thinks this kind of situation is very questionable.
> 
> I'm very, very glad that it worked out for you, that your husband was who he said he was, and that you're happy - but probably the vast majority of the time, it wouldn't work out that way. I can see why DIBP doesn't count it, but I'm sorry it's going to make it difficult for you.


Hi CollegeGirl, every case is different. I met my husband in a voice conference with some friends on Skype. We both got attracted to each other just hearing each others voices and then when we saw each other on webcam we fell in love. We were in an online relationship for 18 months, we were already talking marriage and a life together. I didn't go and visit him sooner because I was waiting for my divorce. Once my divorce was finalised I went to Pakistan to meet him, he was visiting Pakistan as well from Saudi Arabia. When we saw each other at the Airport it wasn't like we were meeting for the first time...it felt like two long lost lovers meeting again. We got married after 2 days. I spent 12 fabulous days with him. I had to come back as I had work and family commitments. I am visiting this forum so I can get some insight into what goes on with visa applications so I can get some tips before we apply for my husband to come to live with me in Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

masooma said:


> Hi CollegeGirl, every case is different. I met my husband in a voice conference with some friends on Skype. We both got attracted to each other just hearing each others voices and then when we saw each other on webcam we fell in love. We were in an online relationship for 18 months, we were already talking marriage and a life together. I didn't go and visit him sooner because I was waiting for my divorce. Once my divorce was finalised I went to Pakistan to meet him, he was visiting Pakistan as well from Saudi Arabia. When we saw each other at the Airport it wasn't like we were meeting for the first time...it felt like two long lost lovers meeting again. We got married after 2 days. I spent 12 fabulous days with him. I had to come back as I had work and family commitments. I am visiting this forum so I can get some insight into what goes on with visa applications so I can get some tips before we apply for my husband to come to live with me in Australia.


Just remember that generally they will not take into account prior to meeting in person. That didn't mean you can't provide it, just be prepared that it may not be counted.

My husband applied for a pmv and at interview (they interview all applicants in Cairo) was asked why we got engaged so soon (was after I think 3 weeks from memory) I can just imagine what questions will be asked since you got married after 2 days!

You are going to need a truck load of evidence which is really hard when living apart. For a start you need financial evidence of joint bank account or supporting each other by sending money. You basically need to show how you have joined your lives together. Getting married is not enough to get a visa as there are a lot of scam marriages out there .

If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask us


----------



## Mimamasalha (Jan 29, 2013)

No her case is not difficult I was in the same situation she just have to prove that her relationship is real and from what u wrote I think u don't have to worry just wait u don't need any agent i did not live 3 or 6 months with my husband and after only 6 months of our meeting (by internet too and we mention it in the statement ) we decided to get married and I got also a rejected tourist visa if you trust in ur relationship they will trust in it ,u don't need to live under the same roof to prove that ur relationship is genuine please I know in which situation u r , i convinced myself from what ppl told me that I wil never be able to join my husband and live with him in the same place now i am living with him in Australia and I couldn't be happier .


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Mish
Hope you are fine and everything is going well with you
I read that you have applied in Cairo and you knew alot about it so i need your help in my case
Application lodged : 11/2013
Case officer : assigned (the same one as yours)
Medical examination : done
Marriage certificate : done
Interview : done
Note : Me and my husbands are egyptians and of the same religion
we have met in person since 11/2012
Got engaged : jan./2013
He went back to Australia for his job in jan/2013
And since that we don't meet until he came back to Egypt and got married in april/2014
As our community and religion traditions we can't live together until we got married so there is no common household bills or any other evidences for living together
I have applied all the papers plus 2 from 888 form from 2 australian citizens
Sent engagement, religion ceremony & wedding photos and videos they are about 1500 photo and 3 videos and also photos , hotels reservation and flight tickets for the honeymoon
Some photos for us together but they are not too much as we were living separetely
2 receipts of shipments for 2 gifts I had sent through FedEx.
A common bank account here in Egypt but it had been done after the marriage
Communication evidences as viber , imessage , whatsapp but I was not taking screenshots everyday so a couple of days for each month
So whats your opinion ?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi R.A. Welcome to the forum . Are you saying both you and your husband are Egyptian? It helps alot that you are both of the same religion .

The evidence you have does seem good the only thing is being the time apart as they like you to see each other more regularly but it should not hurt the case.

It is also good that you met in person first too .

The embassy won't look at the videos they don't look at any dvd's. The pics you provided are there lots with friends? Like at coffee shop etc? Basically non wedding photos?

Do you have more statements? like from your family and friends (even though not form 888) they want to see how your relationship is seen by locals.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Mish, thanks for your quick reply 
Yes we are both from Egypt but he travelled as a PR and now he become Australian by grant
No we don't have only photos with friends was in engagement & wedding ceremonies
I also sent photos for us together during his sister wedding 
During the interview she asked me why he didn't come or stat longer but my answer was it was difficult for him due to his job 
No i provided 2 only but i can provide more do you recommend this ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

More statements are always better . That is good that you are both Egyptian should not have a problem.

Who is your CO? Just put the initials.

Wow interview already! That is quick!


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Co is SY
Do you have any thoughts about the processing time ?
Also do you recommend any other thing I can do to help in my case


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> Co is SY
> Do you have any thoughts about the processing time ?
> Also do you recommend any other thing I can do to help in my case


I thought SY had moved to another department because no new applicants had her. She is really nice but very closed book and standard responses.

For ours it took 9.5 months. I wonder if yours will be faster because you are both Egyptian ... I guess time will tell. Have you just lived in Egypt?

Did you apply in April 2014 too?

A couple of things I suggest is email her evidence from time to time if you have new evidence because then she remembers you. Also get your husband to add you as a beneficiary on his super. You can also both get wills done.

Where in Australia is your husband living? If Sydney or Melbourne you might find it pretty cold compared to Egypt.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes you are totally right i make sure we have the same CO from her responces to you as I got the same one but really she is soo nice and helpful

Yes I am now living in Egypt
He is in Maroubra 
I know that it is too cold now in Australia which is totally the opposite here


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

No we applied in november 2013 and got married in april 2014


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> No we applied in november 2013 and got married in april 2014


Now I am confused lol. What visa did you apply for? 300 or 309? If 309 did you live together for 12 months before applying or register your relationship as de facto in oz?

You are probably only 3 months max off a decision.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> Yes you are totally right i make sure we have the same CO from her responces to you as I got the same one but really she is soo nice and helpful
> 
> Yes I am now living in Egypt
> He is in Maroubra
> I know that it is too cold now in Australia which is totally the opposite here


We are in Brisbane so not much of a weather shock for my husband.

Yes she was really nice and helpful and fast when decision was ready to be made. She wanted an updated letter from our celebrant and then we got our decision less than 48 hours later .


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

We have met for first time in November 2012
Engaged in January 2013
Applied for the visa 309 : November 2013
Got married : April 2014
Is it clear now 😊 ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> We have met for first time in November 2012
> Engaged in January 2013
> Applied for the visa 309 : November 2013
> Got married : April 2014
> Is it clear now ?de0a ?


Nope. Still confused. Because 309 you can only apply for if at time of application you are married or in a de facto relationship (living together 12 months or registered the relationship). So unless you qualify under de facto not sure how you can apply for the 309. Maybe Cairo didn't notice.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

At the time of applying they asked me if I am going to marry here in Egypt or Australia and when I said in Egypt their answer was 309
Do you mean I am now on the wrong way ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> At the time of applying they asked me if I am going to marry here in Egypt or Australia and when I said in Egypt their answer was 309
> Do you mean I am now on the wrong way ?


Maybe they decided to let it slide for your case. No idea....

Usually people apply for a pmv and then make the entry to Australia and then go back to marry. Maybe Cairo decided it was ok. Never seen something like this before. All so strange.

If SY didn't bring it up then maybe it is ok


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Here in Egypt as our tradition I can't make an entry to Australia as we still not married
And when I applied SY sent an email for the medical examination she informed me that I Have to sent the marriage certificate when we got married and after we got married I sent it and SY called for the interview and she didn't say anything
Do you mean the will start our processing time only from the date we lodge the marriage certificate ????


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> Here in Egypt as our tradition I can't make an entry to Australia as we still not married
> And when I applied SY sent an email for the medical examination she informed me that I Have to sent the marriage certificate when we got married and after we got married I sent it and SY called for the interview and she didn't say anything
> Do you mean the will start our processing time only from the date we lodge the marriage certificate ????


Really I have no idea. Yours is the first case that I have heard of that is done this way. Maybe has something to do with you both being Egyptian.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

I found in the immigration site 
For who can apply for the 309 visa ?
One of them was
" You can apply if you intend to marry your partner before a decision on your visa is made"
I think this is like our case , isn't it ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> I found in the immigration site
> For who can apply for the 309 visa ?
> One of them was
> " You can apply if you intend to marry your partner before a decision on your visa is made"
> I think this is like our case , isn't it ?


Yep that is your case . Never heard of anyone doing that before lol. Usually will do pmv and then swap to 309. Learn something new every day


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, that's what I came here to post. Page 34 of the Partner Migration Booklet says you can qualify for a 309 as long as you marry before the decision is made on the visa. It's generally risky to do it that way as you never know how long they'll take to process it and they can just decide to reject your visa for insufficient evidence, but as long as you get that marriage certificate to them before they decide your visa, it's fine. That's offshore only, though. For the 820 you have to be married at time of application, according to that same page of the booklet.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, that's what I came here to post. Page 34 of the Partner Migration Booklet says you can qualify for a 309 as long as you marry before the decision is made on the visa. It's generally risky to do it that way as you never know how long they'll take to process it and they can just decide to reject your visa for insufficient evidence, but as long as you get that marriage certificate to them before they decide your visa, it's fine. That's offshore only, though. For the 820 you have to be married at time of application, according to that same page of the booklet.


 Thank God  really i got too worried 
Do you know if the processing time will start from the date of applying the application or from the date i provide the marriage certificate ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think probably from the date of the application.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

I hope it doen't take a long time Thank you girls really you are soo nice and helpful I appreciate your help


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all 
I was wondering what about applying for a tourist visa to spend some days with my husband there?
Is it going to be refused ? Or I have to wait until they take the decision for my visa ?
I need you opinion
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

R.A said:


> Hi all
> I was wondering what about applying for a tourist visa to spend some days with my husband there?
> Is it going to be refused ? Or I have to wait until they take the decision for my visa ?
> I need you opinion
> Thanks in advance


If you are applying for a sponsored family tourist visa that your husband will be apply for in Australia (bond is required) I would give it a shot. If applying for a normal tourist visa processed in Cairo then I would not bother ... majority are rejected. You can always try and may be one of the lucky ones but don't hold your breath on a approval for a tourist visa from Cairo.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Mish for your Reply 
What about this type of visa ? Is it commonly being accepted as we are already married ?
How long it allows me to stay in australia?
And the last question does it affect my already applied 309 visa or it's processing time ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The family tourist visa is ideal for married people and you are lucky to have that option. I would have had no hesitations about applying for one for my husband (fiance at the time) when his pmv was processing but unfortunately it wad not an option for engaged couples. 

If you get it just let SY know so she knows to advise you to get offshore before the decision is made.

I am not sure about family sponsored visas but the normal tourists you can do 3, 6 or 12 months. So with family you can see what the options are.


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> The family tourist visa is ideal for married people and you are lucky to have that option. I would have had no hesitations about applying for one for my husband (fiance at the time) when his pmv was processing but unfortunately it wad not an option for engaged couples. If you get it just let SY know so she knows to advise you to get offshore before the decision is made. I am not sure about family sponsored visas but the normal tourists you can do 3, 6 or 12 months. So with family you can see what the options are.


I got it
Thanks alooot Mish for your help


----------



## masooma (Jun 2, 2014)

R.A said:


> I got it
> Thanks alooot Mish for your help


Hello R.A,

So did your partner get the family tourist visa?


----------



## R.A (Jun 13, 2014)

masooma said:


> Hello R.A, So did your partner get the family tourist visa?


Hi masooma
No we didn't apply yet , it is still just an idea


----------



## masooma (Jun 2, 2014)

Mimamasalha said:


> No her case is not difficult I was in the same situation she just have to prove that her relationship is real and from what u wrote I think u don't have to worry just wait u don't need any agent i did not live 3 or 6 months with my husband and after only 6 months of our meeting (by internet too and we mention it in the statement ) we decided to get married and I got also a rejected tourist visa if you trust in ur relationship they will trust in it ,u don't need to live under the same roof to prove that ur relationship is genuine please I know in which situation u r , i convinced myself from what ppl told me that I wil never be able to join my husband and live with him in the same place now i am living with him in Australia and I couldn't be happier .


Thank you Mimamasalha, your reply has given me hope. I would like to find out a bit more about your case would we be able to chat privately?


----------



## masooma (Jun 2, 2014)

masooma said:


> Thank you Mimamasalha, your reply has given me hope. I would like to find out a bit more about your case would we be able to chat privately?


i have tried to gather as much information as possible and also added my husband as a beneficiary in my superannuation.


----------

